# surgical global period



## bsuse (Aug 27, 2008)

ob/gyn does a hysteroscopy, cpt 58558, which has no global period, and 'charges' a 99024 for the proceeding office visit. can he charge a regular office visit as there is no global period??
thanks!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes - unless the doctor told the patient there would not be a charge for her post op visit (which they will sometimes do).  It would be good patient relations to not charge if that were the case. Otherwise, and E/M is absolutely billable!


----------

